# Restored a few plows



## x.system

I've been busy restoring a few plows over the last few weeks for customers. I didn't get before pics of the western but you know how they normally look after 10 years of use.
This one got 100% all new hardware and the owner had a new cutting edge waiting when he got it home. Also did a fluid change and had to do alot of welding to repair broken welds and the a frame was split and very loose.


----------



## plowguy43

Looks awesome! Great work


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice! That's a fun thing to do if you have time!


----------



## snowman6

Great job.


----------



## x.system

Boss 8.2 was in decent shape overall, just needed a face lift. This one went quick and painless, just a couple welds needed after blasting. This one got a fluid change as well due to the kid pulling the wrong bolt when the motor was taken out.


----------



## x.system

This was another easy back blade for the same customer with the 8 2 boss. Welded up a new handle to lock the foot in place.


----------



## x.system

Here's a 9 2 that got the works. All new hardware, New foil, new lower rubber piece between the new cutting edges.This one belongs to a new plowsite member. This one was by far the cleanest and straigest plows I've done so far.


----------



## chs1993

Looks like your staying busy! Cheaper to repair them than to buy a new one!


----------



## exmark

They all look good. Is that your dirt bike track in the background?


----------



## x.system

Exactly, alot cheaper than new and if they wanted they could sell them for a better profit now and buy newer. My last one isn't done yet but it is by far the worst I have ever seen. 8" hole in the front skin, countless repairs before I got ahold of it. HOMEMADE center pin that took me 3 hours to get out (never do this people, buy oem). This is an older rt2 that should have been put down a few seasons ago. Customer wanted to get a couple more seasons out of it so its getting the bare minimum.


----------



## x.system

exmark;1121546 said:


> They all look good. Is that your dirt bike track in the background?


Yea but it hasn't been used in years.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Nice Job on the plows, They look great!


----------



## Brucester1

they all look brand new .keep up the good work Jim .you can do mine when the time comes


----------



## chevyman51

to bad you are not closer mine needs it bad. they all look great


----------



## got-h2o

Lookin awesome!!!! I've been slackin this year on rehabs


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Assuming you are using an air paint gun? what brand/make? are you using the plow manufactor's paint?


----------



## Burkartsplow

You do good work. keep em working and making some money.


----------



## Brian Young

Looks like new. I would love to do that. In the spring, we're looking for a couple acres to buy and put up a pole building with extra room for maybe starting to rehab plows and salt spreaders. Nice job!


----------



## Polarisrider

they all look great, too bad you are not closer, I would bring my plow to you and maybe get a couple laps on that track


----------



## x.system

Bruce'sEx;1121666 said:


> Assuming you are using an air paint gun? what brand/make? are you using the plow manufactor's paint?


I use a binks pressure pot with a devilbiss gun. For what I'm charging I can't do them with the manufactor's paint unless I charge another $100 and nobody wants to spend the extra amount.I use an industrial acrylic waterborne enamel for most equipment application. I paint alot of road commision v and cleanup plows with the same paint and some are still holding strong after 4 years of use. The front skin will wear off like any other paint or powder but thats easy enuff to touch up in the spring before you put them away.

I also do a little custom paint work on vehicles, did this one 2 winters ago. 150 hours, nights and weekends, over a 6 week period.


----------



## chevyman51

That is a beautiful car


----------



## x.system

chevyman51;1121748 said:


> That is a beautiful car


Turned out better than I thought it would for being house paint.


----------



## littlemcvic

where did you pick up the western? cape cod? I have this weird feeling that was one of our old plows, the timing just seems right


----------



## exmark

x.system;1121562 said:


> Yea but it hasn't been used in years.


 Yeah I just randomly noticed it. Nice job on the plows though and that shop looks awesome.


----------



## Backwoods

x.system;1121536 said:


> Here's a 9 2 that got the works. All new hardware, New foil, new lower rubber piece between the new cutting edges.This one belongs to a new plowsite member. This one was by far the cleanest and straigest plows I've done so far.


Very nice job on my plow there x.system!! Iam very happy with the job that you done with what you had to work with. You wouldnt believe how many people thought I went out and bought a new plow this year. Iam soooo ready for winter!!

Thanks again x.system


----------



## duramax-king

Very nice jobs on the plows, If you don't mind me asking how much does a rehab like this cost ?


----------



## the new boss 92

what brand is the paint you are using? i wanna strip mine down in the spring and redo it all before i put it away.


----------



## KMBertog

the plows look fantastic!!! Good work!


----------



## f250man

Great job on the rehabs and the car looks awsome.


----------



## mercer_me

They all look great. But that Boss V came out awsome. Great work.


----------



## randomb0b123

hey everything looks really nice but i cant tell do you use stainless for new fasteners? i know you obviously wouldnt in areas where theres alot of stress on the fasteners. what is your opinion on synthetic winch rope in place of lift chains? my plow does not have a snow foil/deflector should i be trying to install one? sorry about all the questions haha


----------



## rb8484

Where in Michigan are you??


----------



## fordzilla

nice work man, looks factory


----------



## x.system

duramax-king;1121942 said:


> Very nice jobs on the plows, If you don't mind me asking how much does a rehab like this cost ?


They are all different depending on what people want done but I start with a base of $300 for straight blades, $350 for v plows, all new hardware adds $40 to $50, welding depends on amount needed, snow foils ad $30 until I run out of material, then that will go up. New steel for the foil adds another $30 to $40 and I use 2"x 1/4" for that.

Backwoods
I'll add those truck pics later tonight, I should have got a couple pics of your light system you built. If you had time I bet alot of people would bring you work if you showed them what you got going on in that truck.

the new boss 92
I use PPG paint but your not going to be able to shoot this stuff with your standard paint gun, it takes special tips, air caps and needles. All 3 are just larger than normal but to buy the 3 pieces is expensive, you would save money by just buying manufactures paint and shoot with a standard gun.

rb8484
We're located between Lansing and Grand Rapids, off I96. Small town called Lyons, 48852

got-h2o
Your work was what got me inspired to get into this, we had some down time so I figured it was a good time to jump in and get some done.
If your interested, I would like to get together this coming spring and talk about buying a bunch of plows for next season. We've got a 80x100 building I would like to fill with plows. I'm going to need help finding truckloads to purchase. We are also in the works to become a plow distributor for 2 to 3 brands. I don't know if that will pan out but we'll see.


----------



## docsgmc

x. systems .....do you sand blast them????? how do you strip them down????


----------



## Leggslandscape

man u do good work


----------



## x.system

docsgmc;1122176 said:


> x. systems .....do you sand blast them????? how do you strip them down????


We do blast them, we use mostly jetmag but am also set up to run sand or soda. We're doing a pickup box tomorrow with soda. Our blaster has its own room that is plumbed into the blast room that is 20x45 I think. Our blaster came out of Texas and is a john deere diesel.

Jetmag is a cool product, it can be recycled 4 to 8 times and cuts better as it breaks down. Its a little faster than sand that can only be used max 2 times. We have a full suit and helmet you wear that is plumbed with fresh hot or cold air, depending on the weather. I can usually blast a complete v in less than an hour, the pot that holds the blast material will last a good 45 minutes to an hour so I'm using around 200 pounds of media per blade.


----------



## x.system

Finished up the last v today.


















Got a box soda blasted today as well. We did this one outside so we wouldn't contaminate our jetmag. This box was just painted a few weeks ago and the owner was very unhappy with the job so he wanted to start over.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

That plow you did today is well uhm, special.


----------



## blue sky guy

The plows turned out super nice! I refurbed my Western last season, but wish I had taken it to you for an overhaul. Gr8 job! Price is reasonable too. I am glad plowsite exists to see the work being done.


----------



## x.system

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1124848 said:


> That plow you did today is well uhm, special.


You know it, that one was also the most expensive of them all to.

Thanks blue sky guy and everyone else whos responded.

Forgot this project, I will have this one wrapped up tomorrow. Bought an old salter cheap then tossed the old tailgate mount and frame and build an all new frame and hitch mount. The motor was new and came with the controller but no harness. I also added a new stainless disc and new bearings. Should be worth $500 I would think.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

you do real nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgoetter1

Thanks for the terrific post. I think all your work is great and your prices seem very reasonable. I wish you had a shop near Milwaukee. Thanks again.


----------



## Backwoods

Here is some pics of the plow on my truck that x.system worked on


----------



## gravelyguy

Awesome shop you have. Great Work!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Plows look great.


----------



## WesternproGMC

*Restored western*

spend 3 day wire wheeling and sandblasting all the old paint of and a weekend repainting... Went a little overkill on the logos 

Check it out on youtube for more pics


----------



## got-h2o

x.system;1122167 said:


> got-h2o
> Your work was what got me inspired to get into this, we had some down time so I figured it was a good time to jump in and get some done.
> If your interested, I would like to get together this coming spring and talk about buying a bunch of plows for next season. We've got a 80x100 building I would like to fill with plows. I'm going to need help finding truckloads to purchase. We are also in the works to become a plow distributor for 2 to 3 brands. I don't know if that will pan out but we'll see.


That's awesome.............

Ya keep in touch.......maybe we can work something out!


----------



## born2farm

Those plows look sweet. One day I would like to do plow and spreaders refirb as a supplement to my plowing income. Keep up the good work


----------



## x.system

WesternproGMC;1126442 said:


> spend 3 day wire wheeling and sandblasting all the old paint of and a weekend repainting... Went a little overkill on the logos
> 
> Check it out on youtube for more pics


Plow turned out great, cool video as well, I would suggest you add a rubber foil though or your wipers will be working overtime.


----------



## miderbier

I recognize that property...Last time I was there you guys had a bunch of construction signs for repair there...Still doing those as well?


----------



## x.system

miderbier;1131090 said:


> I recognize that property...Last time I was there you guys had a bunch of construction signs for repair there...Still doing those as well?


We do the signs in the fall/winter, should be starting on those any day now.


----------



## x.system

8' poly came in yesterday, we stripped it, blasted it and painted it. Assembled it today and the customer picked it up at 3.


----------



## randomb0b123

holy turnaround it took a week for me to get my plow back and all i had done was the moldboard blasted and powdercoated dude your fast


----------



## mercer_me

x.system;1132635 said:


> 8' poly came in yesterday, we stripped it, blasted it and painted it. Assembled it today and the customer picked it up at 3.


How did you bring the color back to the poly?


----------



## x.system

The customer was skeptical about dropping it off with snow in the forecast so I figured I would crank this one out. I've got some good help now to so I have to give credit to him. I already had a decal kit for this one, its one of my old plows I sold about a month ago without restoring.

That binford plow was a cool idea, I saw your thread on it. I bet it will get a lot of attention.


----------



## randomb0b123

hahaha ya im expecting alot of puzzled looks and pointing and laughing. i was also thinking about a wausau sticker since its blue but i went with the binford 7600 series made with all hand forged unobtainium parts


----------



## x.system

mercer_me;1132723 said:


> How did you bring the color back to the poly?


I didn't really, maybe the new black makes it look better but it is faded. I did swipe some tire wet over the front side after I installed the new decal so it might look a little darker from that.


----------



## x.system

Well, we've got snow on the ground and I still have people bringing plows in. Nothing plowable yet but the ground is covered.

Guy brought in a boss v with a little crack, someone had tried to fix this previously so we took the one side cutting edge off, took out all the old weld and prepped for repair. It took some heat and pulling to get this one back in line but it came out pretty good. Took about 4 hours to get it back in shape.


































We also got a western v in but I will get pics of that when its done.

I've been getting calls already for this coming spring, looks like I might have 13 or 14 v's to do when the snow is done. We've also got around 100 county road commision V's and cleanups to do once the season is over. I'm pushing for at least 150/200 road commision plows next season but I should hit that with MDOT plows.


----------



## SnowMatt13

So is that your full time job?
Do you buy your parts in bulk?

Either way, you do great work.


----------



## x.system

SnowMatt13;1139693 said:


> So is that your full time job?
> Do you buy your parts in bulk?
> 
> Either way, you do great work.


I do this full time and also do a little plowing/lawncare. We stock the hardware but not much else for plows. I order most of it through Equipment Specialists and a local parts supplier. Normally I have parts the same day or next from either of the two.

Here's the latest, this one took 3 days. The owner said he was headed home to install a lift when he dropped it off. When we hooked it back up to the truck today he discovered a major problem, he put a spring lift in the truck but didn't drop the mount to compensate the angle so when in v position the outside cutting edge is 4 to 5 inches off the ground, same for the center when in scoop. I hope he fixes it before he destroys those $400 cutting edges we just put on.


























I'm starting the build to my new back blade tomorrow.


----------



## randomb0b123

finally got the defelctor on you sent came out great thanks i like how thick it is 
drilling holes








por15 on bare metal








bolt on with stainless all done


----------



## Dr Who

Nice work..

It looks as if the plow are new plows after you get done with them, other then were you did welding repairs.

Nice job on the repair on the V plow that was messed up at the hendge point!


----------



## x.system

randomb0b123;1209663 said:


> finally got the defelctor on you sent came out great thanks i like how thick it is
> drilling holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por15 on bare metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolt on with stainless all done


Looks like that blade is holding up great. You forgot the last step, armor all. I did mine with 3 pieces of steel, the top of mine had to much of a curve to do it with one piece.


----------



## sweetk30

nice refurbs guys. hope to reskin my 8ft or 9 ft blade this year. then blast n paint it. old fisher speedcaster.


----------



## Omran

that is fantastic work. keep up the good work.


----------



## randomb0b123

oo thanks for that tip ill wipe it down with that soon. its currently c clamped to the moldboard trying to get it to bend down a little more. i ended up using 4 pieces of metal i originally was going to use 3 like yours but the metal was cheaper as 2 45" lengths that i cut down


----------



## randomb0b123

oo ya and its actually 11 years old, from what i understand thats the original cutting edge. this plows had an easy life i just got it this summer


----------



## randomb0b123

you dont happen to have like 3 more feet do you? im thinking this would be great mudflap material


----------



## x.system

I sold all that belting material but I will have more next season.

Here's one of my back blades I picked up this fall. It didn't sell so I decided to repair it. The guy I got it from had a driver that backed into a curb, bent one side up pretty good. Cutting edges were toast so I cut all the hardware off it then we started the repair process. Lots of heat, chains, binder and the hi-lo was used as a frame machine. If you look at the back side, lower piece of angle iron, you can see the yellow paint, that's where it stretched and flaked the paint off. We had to cut a 2" notch out of that angle so when we pulled it it would come back to about straight. Its still not perfect but its a lot closer and usable now.

Before

















After, still have to add the side cutting edges but I'm going to do that after I install it on my truck. I had to redo the truck side mount to fit my truck but that will be wrapped up tomorrow. I'll use it the rest of this season and sell it next fall.


----------



## snowplowpro

they look great nice work


----------



## FisherVMan

Looks good ................... now give us a rough idea what this sorta restoration runs in cost to have you strip these plows down and then repaint them??? Just a ball park figure say the avg of those three plows ??? How much ......................


----------



## x.system

FisherVMan;1233417 said:


> Looks good ................... now give us a rough idea what this sorta restoration runs in cost to have you strip these plows down and then repaint them??? Just a ball park figure say the avg of those three plows ??? How much ......................


Straight blades $300 plus hardware, plus repairs.
V's $350 plus hardware, plus repairs.
Pull plows $225 plus hardware, plus repairs.


----------



## FisherVMan

Very good prices! And your work looks swell. Keep up that those sorta quality jobs and you will be flooded with work!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

From what that back blade looked like when i saw it to now is like night and day. Awesome job. Post some pics of your truckside mount and how you did the pump and all that too.


----------



## stg454

Great looking work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Very nice work!!!!!


----------



## firefighter4418

whats the priceing for a western ultra mount 8 foot straight blade to have u restore it????


----------



## x.system

firefighter4418;1275436 said:


> whats the priceing for a western ultra mount 8 foot straight blade to have u restore it????


$300 plus hardware if needed. 
$325 plus hardware with a high gloss paint.

I'm booked through this coming week but the week after I will be doing 4 westerns and 1 boss. If you can get it to me by next weekend you can pick it up the following weekend.


----------



## mricefish

Nice job. Would like to strip some of mine down and redo my plow here. the paint is off just on the bottom back side. Would you sugest repaint the whole thing? or could i just redoo the bottom part that is bad?


----------



## x.system

mricefish;1275719 said:


> Nice job. Would like to strip some of mine down and redo my plow here. the paint is off just on the bottom back side. Would you sugest repaint the whole thing? or could i just redoo the bottom part that is bad?


If the bottom needs it you might as well do the whole moldboard. If you can catch it before it starts to pit it will look good that much longer redone.

Heres a couple pics of some more stuff we're working on.


----------



## shott8283

you guys are probably about to get really busy since the season is winding down.


----------



## mercer_me

Do you guys do many dump bodies?


----------



## x.system

mercer_me;1276601 said:


> Do you guys do many dump bodies?


This is the first one but I have another one coming in next week and I've got in touch with a few of the landscapers and excavators locally to try and get some more. Here's another pic of it after blasting, some body work done. I painted it today so I'll post a few of the after pics later.


----------



## mercer_me

x.system;1276611 said:


> This is the first one but I have another one coming in next week and I've got in touch with a few of the landscapers and excavators locally to try and get some more. Here's another pic of it after blasting, some body work done. I painted it today so I'll post a few of the after pics later.


It's amazing how much better a fresh painted dump body makes a truck look. My uncle had one of his dump bodies painted last Spring and it made the truck look realy good.


----------



## x.system

One of the plows is a 7'6" with just 2 springs so I added a couple ribs and built some brackets so it will have 4 springs when its done.


----------



## x.system

mercer_me;1276612 said:


> It's amazing how much better a fresh painted dump body makes a truck look. My uncle had one of his dump bodies painted last Spring and it made the truck look realy good.


This one actually could have gone a couple more seasons before it really needed it. I did one of their v plows last season so hopefully they bring me the rest of their stuff. The dump body turned out really nice. I'll get pics after my guy cleans up the cab and wheels.


----------



## mercer_me

x.system;1276617 said:


> This one actually could have gone a couple more seasons before it really needed it. I did one of their v plows last season so hopefully they bring me the rest of their stuff. The dump body turned out really nice. I'll get pics after my guy cleans up the cab and wheels.


That truck will look great all painted up.

Do you guys ever use POR-15 paint? http://www.por15.com/


----------



## x.system

mercer_me;1276619 said:


> That truck will look great all painted up.
> 
> Do you guys ever use POR-15 paint? http://www.por15.com/


Havn't used it yet and probably wouldn't unless a customer asks to have it put on. I don't keep stuff long enuff to warrant using it.


----------



## mercer_me

x.system;1276625 said:


> Havn't used it yet and probably wouldn't unless a customer asks to have it put on. I don't keep stuff long enuff to warrant using it.


It's not all it's cracked up to be. I painted 3 International plow truck frames and underneith the dump body. After only one Winter of plowing and sanding the frames are rite back to rust. I needle guned the frames before I painted them to.


----------



## x.system

Dump body done. The owner loved it and he's bringing me more work. Underside was painted black, did the frame and rear wheels just to tidy up the truck for the owner. Also detailed the interior after we washed the cab.


----------



## randomb0b123

where you located at haha?


----------



## mercer_me

Painting them wheels makes a big difference in apperence.


----------



## RCsLawncare

Everything looks great and that truck looks great with shiny white wheels!!


----------



## x.system

Did a few more plows, tried some different paint, same stuff I used for the dump truck. Light duty western got a couple ribs added, and added 2 more springs. The boss has all new hardware, lights and cutting edges.


----------



## Omran

Very nice work indeed. I love all what you guys have done. keep on posting please.


----------



## x.system

Did a few more jobs.

First is a flat bed the owner wanted turned into a dump.


----------



## x.system

Another dump box, this one was in bad shape. The tailgate was really bad, I could put my arm all the way through it. Had to replace the whole lower section and patch the inside.


----------



## x.system

Finished up the underside in black. Ready to set back on the truck.


















Just got these guys fleet account, all the older trucks came white and they want to update them to look similar to their newer trucks and take care of the rust and add some anti slip to the deck.


----------



## randomb0b123

that flatbed dumps cool, whats your opinion on having a truck bumper galvanized instead of painted?


----------



## YardMedic

*BAD paint job!*

Since this is a thread about your restorations, I wanted to post a picture I just saw. The thought that comes to my mind is "It shouldn't hurt to be a Fisher plow!" Take a look!


----------



## mercer_me

YardMedic;1284646 said:


> Since this is a thread about your restorations, I wanted to post a picture I just saw. The thought that comes to my mind is "It shouldn't hurt to be a Fisher plow!" Take a look!


That look awful IMO. They should have painted the black parts black.


----------



## Mackman

Good work and good prices. Wish you were closer to me. I would take the western i just got to you guys.


----------



## Carriage House

Wow, your work looks great. I've always wanted to try painting and your post has inspired me to give it a shot. I figured what better to learn on than my plow. Any recomendations on a good gun? I know you are using a pressure pot but that's a little pricey for me. I wouldn't mind working my way up to painting my dump body and maybe an older cab and chassis. 

Again, your work looks great keep up the posting, it may be spring but I keep checking back in!


----------



## Mackman

Carriage House;1284849 said:


> Wow, your work looks great. I've always wanted to try painting and your post has inspired me to give it a shot. I figured what better to learn on than my plow. Any recomendations on a good gun? I know you are using a pressure pot but that's a little pricey for me. I wouldn't mind working my way up to painting my dump body and maybe an older cab and chassis.
> 
> Again, your work looks great keep up the posting, it may be spring but I keep checking back in!


I started doing my own painting. I painted my beater car and a trailer so far. Will be painting my western plow i just got. This is the gun i use. Its nice and cheap. Only 70bucks and works good. It would be a greta starter gun in my eyes. But then again im no pro painter lol. Just telling you what works for me.

https://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?A=BK_7703703_0282391445&An=0


----------



## x.system

Carriage House;1284849 said:


> Wow, your work looks great. I've always wanted to try painting and your post has inspired me to give it a shot. I figured what better to learn on than my plow. Any recomendations on a good gun? I know you are using a pressure pot but that's a little pricey for me. I wouldn't mind working my way up to painting my dump body and maybe an older cab and chassis.
> 
> Again, your work looks great keep up the posting, it may be spring but I keep checking back in!


Thanks, The red dump I just did, well, now he's bringing me the cab and chassis next week so I will be doing the complete truck. Its a 95 Ford L8000 with 17,000 miles. He bought it from someplace in Detroit where it had a 10' plow on it and was just used around a factory I believe. I'm going to give him a little discount and he is giving me the plow and front bumper, I don't need it but thought it would be a cool project when it gets slow around the shop. Anyone looking for a 10' plow?

As far as a good gun, don't worry to much about buying something expensive. Its more about technique and ability than what your spraying the paint with. I've got a couple top of the line satas and I've got a couple $30 gravity feed guns, honestly, they spray the same. The last car I did was that blue nova and I sprayed the primer, base and clear all with the same $30 gun.

Here's one just like my cheapies
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-bingshop-_-25-_-202477565&locStoreNum=2748


----------



## Mackman

Hey X how much paint do you use for a blade?? Would 1 qt. be enough for like 2 good coats??


----------



## x.system

Mackman;1284869 said:


> Hey X how much paint do you use for a blade?? Would 1 qt. be enough for like 2 good coats??


Depends on the paint and how it covers. The stuff I use covers on the first coat and I can paint 3 plows with 1 gallon, 2 to 3 coats on each plow. If your going to blast it find a PPG supplier and ask for Durathane DTM (direct to metal), its designed to go over blasted metal, no primer needed. The only problem is it only comes in a gallon can, its about 3 quarts, then you add an activator and a hardener and reducer if needed. Once you add those its just under a gallon sprayable. Pot life is 3 hours. Find something else to paint the same color so you don't waste a bunch or do 2 plows. Its very hard to run this stuff unless you add to much reducer and its extremely sticky. Dries quick, leave it overnight and it will be hard the next day. You can handle it after about 4 hours. You won't need any reducer, just don't mix the paint until you are ready to spray, then recoat as soon as possible. Paint is about $50, hardener is $20 and I can't remember how much the activator is but you only need 2-4 ounces per gallon.

You could buy the kit and only mix half of it, save the rest for another project. Half would definatly do 1 plow. I did that first dump truck box with 2 gallons.


----------



## [email protected]

x your work is excellent...keep it up!


----------



## Carriage House

Thanks for the quick feedback, for thirty bucks how can I go wrong!?

I love the Ford Louisvilles, have one myself. Ford should have never stopped producing them. I would love to find a '95 with that kind of mileage, now I'm jealous.

Thanks again, will have to start my own post if I get any good at it! lol


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

What kind of 10 footer is it? I might want it for my loader. Nice looking projects. You seem real busy now.


----------



## x.system

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1284983 said:


> What kind of 10 footer is it? I might want it for my loader. Nice looking projects. You seem real busy now.


I'm not sure on the brand yet but its a 4 way blade. As soon as it comes in I'll get a few pics of it. We've been so busy I'm thinking about bringing on another guy to blast at night.

Here's a MVP I just finished up today, a local contractor wants to see it tomorrow, he's got 13 or 14 mvp's he wants done.

This one got all new hardware, new chain, new edges, new foil.


----------



## x.system

Here's a 25' featherlite that came in Monday, I painted it tonight. The owner pulled the decking off so I could get to everything a little easyer. I'll post finished pics soon.


----------



## Mackman

Hey X i got a question for ya. I just sprayed my western with OEM paint. On the side of the can it said to reduce if necessary. I did reduce it a little. How much reducer would you have used?? 3 parts paint 1 part reducer??

Thanks again. I was also thinking of not reducing it at all and just spraying it right out the can. But i dont want to get my gun all jammed up if its too thick.


----------



## Mackman

One more question. Sorry about all the qusetions but im kinda new to painting plows. Would it be worth it to clear coat the plow. Would a coat of clear help keep the decals on?? Or do you think im pissing in the wind. Thanks again.


----------



## x.system

I havn't sprayed any of that OEM paint so I really don't know about reducing it. I probably wouldn't reduce it any more than 3 parts paint to 1 part reducer just in case.

As far as clear, I wouldn't do it. Maybe the back side but I wouldn't do it to the front, it will wear off first then you will see where the clear is wore off and where its not. Just paint it and it will be easy to touch up after the next season if needed. You should be able to get away with just painting the face a couple times before the whole plow will need it again.

I saw your video LOL good stuff. Fun to work on arn't they. I sometimes don't even take the lights off to blast because they are rusted so bad and the customer usually doesn't want to buy new lights. I wrap them with rags and duct tape and go at it.


----------



## x.system

Finished pics of the gooseneck. 8 hours to blast, 3 gallons of paint aplied.


















3 bottom plow for an excavator that collects and restores tractors and equipment for them.


----------



## x.system

Painted a few of my plows today and got in a new project for next week.


----------



## streetscrapin16

You do some good work!!


----------



## x.system

Still busy but I did get a few new pics to post. Here's that 55 t-bird all done. This one is headed to a body shop for a full blown resto. There was a good 50 pounds of bondo that came out of this car, every panel had been repaired multiple times over the years, I hope they do it right this time.


















Started tear down on the dump truck. This one is going from white to red and we are going to blast and paint the frame as well. Its getting all aluminum wheels and a bunch of new parts. It was used as a plow/salt truck and has some salt damage on a few parts that will have to be replaced.


----------



## x.system

Havn't done a Fisher yet so this should be different. Anyone know the code for Fisher yellow? Maybe I'll paint it red and put western decals on it, nobody will know the difference right?


----------



## randomb0b123

it would be a disgrace to western if you did that


----------



## x.system

randomb0b123;1287090 said:


> it would be a disgrace to western if you did that


Ok, white camo with Blizzard decals it is.


----------



## mercer_me

x.system;1287080 said:


> Havn't done a Fisher yet so this should be different. Anyone know the code for Fisher yellow? Maybe I'll paint it red and put western decals on it, nobody will know the difference right?





randomb0b123;1287090 said:


> it would be a disgrace to western if you did that





x.system;1287170 said:


> Ok, white camo with Blizzard decals it is.


It would be a disgrace to Fisher if you painted it red or white. You should stick with Fisher yellow.


----------



## randomb0b123

x.system;1287170 said:


> Ok, white camo with Blizzard decals it is.


that would prob make it last long break down less and sell for more money :laughing:


----------



## x.system

Got the Fisher all painted up, just need to finish putting it together. I've got to put new lights on this one, old style or the newer nighthawks?

Where are you guys getting the fisher decals from?


----------



## Mackman

I get them off ebay.


----------



## mercer_me

The Fisher came out real good. Thank you for not painting the trip springs yellow. I hate it when people do that.


----------



## duramax-king

Fisher decals email them and they will send you some just like western. really came out good, what paint did you use ?


----------



## x.system

duramax-king;1288637 said:


> Fisher decals email them and they will send you some just like western. really came out good, what paint did you use ?


Thanks, I'll try emailing them now.

I used PPG durathane, safty yellow.


----------



## born2farm

Do you clear coat your plows when your done? I painted my meyers last year with Meyer paint and it did not stand up very well this year. I am going to repaint it as well as my boss v plow and was curious what paint to use and if I should clear coat. I usually use exo rust enamel, but do have a sherman williams close if you could recomend something else. I will also be repainting one of my trucks. What paint/clear setup you reccomend for that. Also whats the best primer sealer. Sorry for the jumble of questions. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## x.system

born2farm;1288655 said:


> Do you clear coat your plows when your done? I painted my meyers last year with Meyer paint and it did not stand up very well this year. I am going to repaint it as well as my boss v plow and was curious what paint to use and if I should clear coat. I usually use exo rust enamel, but do have a sherman williams close if you could recomend something else. I will also be repainting one of my trucks. What paint/clear setup you reccomend for that. Also whats the best primer sealer. Sorry for the jumble of questions. Feel free to PM me if you want.


The only time I use clear coat is when I do a car or truck. I used sherwin williams paint on that nova with clear coat. They actually have some pretty good auto paint that is fairly easy to use. I prefer dupont when doing a car or truck but for any type of equipment I use PPG pitt tech or durathane. Pitt tech is a water based paint that is durable but lacks the gloss I get with durathane. Durathane is solvant base, extremly strong, covers with 1 coat and doesn't require primer if its going over blasted metal. Its called durathane DTM (direct to metal). Its twice the cost of pitt tech but when I can skip the primer it evens out the price and cuts time.

If your doing a work truck I would go with an epoxy primer that acts as a sealer and durathane paint. It won't be a show truck but it will hold up to more abuse than a base/clear.


----------



## born2farm

When you say you dont get the shine, how exactly dull is the look. I would be happy with the sheen that the fisher plow you just posted has. Like you said does not need to be a show truck but would like it to look nice. Check your PM's as well.


----------



## wolfmobile8

You do nice work. The fisher came out wicked good.


----------



## x.system

I've been saving this project for a few months now. I picked this up this spring from a guy who was still using it to plow his drive. I was going to use it for parts if I couldn't find a decent molbaord cheap. I'm doing up 2 more of my westerns so I figured I would strip this one down to and clean up what is salvagable only becuase I picked up a 8' conventional last night for $100 for the molboard and extra parts.

Anyway, here's what has to be one of the biggest cobble jobs I've come across so far.


----------



## CGM Inc.

that thing is nasty! Looking forward to see the new!


----------



## mercer_me

That thing is in wicked rough shape. I'm lloking forward to seing what it looks like when you are done with it.


----------



## Brucester1

keep up the good work Jim


----------



## DareDog

how much do you charge to paint a plow?


----------



## x.system

DareDog;1289718 said:


> how much do you charge to paint a plow?


Right now, $300 for a straight blade, $350 for a v, that includes tear dwon, blast, paint and assemble. Hardware and decals are extra. I try to do 2 to 3 at a time. I've got 30 coming in sometime next month so I may not want to do any more after those, price may reflect that lol


----------



## samjr

*Wow*



x.system;1289749 said:


> Right now, $300 for a straight blade, $350 for a v, that includes tear dwon, blast, paint and assemble. Hardware and decals are extra. I try to do 2 to 3 at a time. I've got 30 coming in sometime next month so I may not want to do any more after those, price may reflect that lol


Here where i am its $300 to take apart and $700 to $800 to blast, paint:realmad:
I might just put her on a pallet and shipper her down to ya


----------



## x.system

samjr;1289777 said:


> Here where i am its $300 to take apart and $700 to $800 to blast, paint:realmad:
> I might just put her on a pallet and shipper her down to ya


Wow, thats a little steep. I can blow a uni apart in 30/35 minutes with a torch, that fisher I just did, 20 minutes, its all pins, I liked that about the fisher, easy tear down and assemble. I can do a v with all new hardware, cutting edges, markers, decals for $800 give or take a few dollars.


----------



## samjr

*cool*



x.system;1289785 said:


> Wow, thats a little steep. I can blow a uni apart in 30/35 minutes with a torch, that fisher I just did, 20 minutes, its all pins, I liked that about the fisher, easy tear down and assemble. I can do a v with all new hardware, cutting edges, markers, decals for $800 give or take a few dollars.


I am going to look in to shipping ? might just come down for a time away how does it take ya ?tymusic


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd

The more posts I read, the more I want to drive up and drop off my Boss RT3 plow.... What city are you located in? I'll have to take a few pics and send 'em to ya' - Keep up the great work!!


----------



## x.system

samjr;1289789 said:


> I am going to look in to shipping ? might just come down for a time away how does it take ya ?tymusic


If I know ahead of time I can turn one in a day, tear down, blast and paint one day, assemble the next morning.

2004chevy2500hd
Our shop is in Lyons MI 48851


----------



## DareDog

want to come to NY and do mine? lol if you were close i would have you do mine,

do you have any more pics of that fisher?


----------



## Bones357

mercer_me;1287441 said:


> The Fisher came out real good. Thank you for not painting the trip springs yellow. I hate it when people do that.


Fisher used YELLOW springs right up until....I don't know....maybe the late '90s.


----------



## x.system

DareDog;1289950 said:


> want to come to NY and do mine? lol if you were close i would have you do mine,
> 
> do you have any more pics of that fisher?


Yea but I still have to get lights, and a lift chain for it, I put it away until I'm ready to make another large order.


----------



## DareDog

is that same plow? no it can not be! you do great work.


----------



## firefighter1406

How much did that MVP cost to do with all the new hardware and everything? I am interested in doing that to mine.


----------



## x.system

firefighter1406;1290074 said:


> How much did that MVP cost to do with all the new hardware and everything? I am interested in doing that to mine.


Just over $800 with new edges, hardware, decals, blast and paint.


----------



## firefighter1406

The gloss paint on the MVP looks great, plow looks brand new. I would love to have this done to mine before this winter. I unfortunately need new cutting edges also. I will keep you in mind before this snow season starts. I rebuilt the Meyer I had before my MVP and it turned out okay, but yours look great.


----------



## x.system

Finished up another one of my 7.5 uni's, this one still needs a foot and the hardware that goes with it.


----------



## randomb0b123

where do you get shocks for one of them? and whered you get that deflector how much was it?


----------



## x.system

randomb0b123;1290892 said:


> where do you get shocks for one of them? and whered you get that deflector how much was it?


You can get the shocks and deflector from any western dealer, I didn't buy either, they came on the plow. I've got a pile of bad shocks, want one? lol


----------



## randomb0b123

ive got a bad one too haha i was curious if you had found anywhere to get them cheap i dont like how 1 tiny plow shock costs the same as 2 for my full size truck


----------



## DareDog

what paint did you use on that fisher?


----------



## x.system

Thankfully I havn't had to buy one yet, that junk uni I am doing up had a new one on it, the old conventional I just bought for parts also had a new one on it, I've lucked out so far.

Here's a project I've been working on for a few weeks now. This one needs to get done before I do any more plows so its top priority now. This one had about 10 hours of body work so far, another 10 hours of welding in patch panels the size of a playing card. I've already blasted and painted the frame, air tanks and other small pieces that needed to be black. I plan to start putting color on it tomorrow if all works out. Its going from white to red.


----------



## x.system

DareDog;1290901 said:


> what paint did you use on that fisher?


PPG Durathane DTM Safty Yellow.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice Ford. I can't wait to se it finished.


----------



## vegaman04

What kind of blaster and media do you use?


----------



## x.system

vegaman04;1290928 said:


> What kind of blaster and media do you use?


The blaster is from sodablast systems, its got a john deere diesel motor , its a mobile unit but its never left the shop. We mainly use jet mag and soda but I can put just about anything they make through this system. It has two different pots, one pot is strictly soda, the other pot will run sand, jet mag, slag, walnut shell, glass, ect.


----------



## randomb0b123

what prep would get the best finish on this bumper? im planning on just getting it galvanized and leaving it that way


----------



## x.system

randomb0b123;1290936 said:


> what prep would get the best finish on this bumper? im planning on just getting it galvanized and leaving it that way


I've never dealt with galvanizing prep so I wouldn't know. Why galvanized? Round bar looks good powder coated. How much is galvanizing?


----------



## randomb0b123

never seen a galvanized bumper so idk figured i should be an oddball haha. i have not gotten a price quote yet hopefully i dont change my mind when i do


----------



## x.system

Got some color on the cab and parts. Start assembly Monday


----------



## mercer_me

That Ford is going to look great red.


----------



## jerrywane

*some info and advise and ill send ya a beer*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=122968 you are doing what i am gonna do ,but you have experience.....pleaase take a min.and look


----------



## Geary44

either rhino liner or line x


----------



## mercer_me

Any pictures of the Ford all done?


----------



## x.system

Had to wait for a couple key parts but I should have those Sunday. Finished pics sometime mid week.


----------



## thelettuceman

awesome stuff


----------



## x.system

A few more projects came through the shop, another dump truck box, tanks and frame, blast and paint. A tow truck blast job and about 1000' of railing to blast and paint for GM. We did 3600' in 3 days, 2 more loads and it will be wrapped up.


----------



## x.system

Had some time to get the Ford finished up as well. The owner is going to finish mocking a front bumper and install all new LED's.

Before


----------



## x.system

Finished on my end.


----------



## Elite Property Services

Good work! That ford is sweet!


----------



## mercer_me

That Ford looks great. I love all that chrome on it.


----------



## IC-Smoke

bling bling! he should have used a different decal, maybe chrome stickers outlined in black or yellow would have looked good.

You do great work man!!

If youre looking for bed liner stuff check out alsliner.com its great stuff and I would say it is better than Rhino liner. Its a 4 part mix with a hopper gun to spray. If you want to try it I have the gun I would loan out!


----------



## havenlax18

That liner looks good.


----------



## x.system

Changing gears a little, I bought a project today to use as filler work, its being delivered in the morning.


----------



## C&T Landscaping

Don't know if you ever found the right "Fisher" yellow so I did a quick Google search, They haveall the colors for you, Hope it helps...

You do great work also man, keep it up!

http://www.ashsupply.com/oil_paint_grease.php


----------



## x.system

Here she is, 72 chevelle SS LS5, 454, 4 speed car. She needs a total restoration. Diesel's checking for mice.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

u guys do nice work!!


----------



## randomb0b123

is that car complete?


----------



## x.system

randomb0b123;1304812 said:


> is that car complete?


Complete as in all there? yes, numbers matching? no, its got a 68 396 in it. As far as the rest of it, I am checking numbers. It is supposed to have a m22 rock crusher in it, so far I've got it narrowed down to a m22 or a m20. I have to get it on the hoist and start jotting down some numbers to check each part. I got a lot of extra parts with it as well. The car came with a bench seat from the factory so someone has changed that out as well.

I also found out the original color, I thought it would have been black with white stripes but it turns out to be midnight bronze with white stripes and antique medium tan interior.

Its supposed to have 74,000 original miles and the seller told me its been sitting in his garage for 25 years.


----------



## MatthewG

Did Diesel find any mice?


----------



## x.system

MatthewG;1304871 said:


> Did Diesel find any mice?


No but he could smell something in there, he was all over that car as we were pulling the seats out looking for a build sheet.


----------



## Jelinek61

Man those buildings are nice, I would love to have even one of them.

By the way, Diesel is an awesome name for a dog.


----------



## x.system

Jelinek61;1305275 said:


> Man those buildings are nice, I would love to have even one of them.
> 
> By the way, Diesel is an awesome name for a dog.


The buildings are for sale or lease, which one you want?


----------



## Mackman

Thumbs Up a Weimaraner. My 2nd fav dog. Number one will always be a great dane


----------



## thelettuceman

Street is neat!!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Mackman;1305299 said:


> Thumbs Up a Weimaraner. My 2nd fav dog. Number one will always be a great dane


I figured a Bull Dog was your favorite.


----------



## DareDog

mercer_me;1305382 said:


> I figured a Bull Dog was your favorite.


me to,


----------



## MattsPlowingWI

Mackman;1305299 said:


> Thumbs Up a Weimaraner. My 2nd fav dog. Number one will always be a great dane


Naa the Weim is always a better dog than a Dane


----------



## Mackman

MattsPlowingWI;1308795 said:


> Naa the Weim is always a better dog than a Dane


Hey Now. They are fighting words LOL:laughing:


----------



## tbone3

Dang! Awesome job! Don't mean to hi-jack your thread but does any one know of a plow restorer in New Jersey?


Tom


----------



## x.system

Here's a trailer from a repeat customer, this one got broke down, blasted and painted in a 10 hour day, reassembled the next morning.


----------



## x.system

Had a little free time to start on the chevelle this week. Pulled the front end off, blasted and painted small parts like the hinges, rad support, fender extensions. Epoxy primed the roof before I start cutting panels off. Have to build a body dolly before I start cutting the floors, trunk and both quarters off. Roof, firewall and hopefully the hood will be reused.


----------



## x.system

Picked these up last night, think they will fit?


----------



## Super Mech

How many people do you have working for you? It sounds like you turn out a lot of work in a short amount of time. Great looking stuff btw.


----------



## x.system

Super Mech;1312172 said:


> How many people do you have working for you? It sounds like you turn out a lot of work in a short amount of time. Great looking stuff btw.


I have one guy in the summer and I usually bring in another guy in the winter months. My helper does most of the blasting unless its a car then I do it myself. I don't trust anyone to keep the quality up to my standards so I do all the painting, welding and fabbing myself, my helper does the easy blasting and keeps the shop cleaned. My brother usually comes in for the winter months and he takes over the fab, welding and teardown and assembly work. I do a lot of advertising locally, papers, placemats, menu's and craigslist, I think I get about 60% of my work from craigslist. I advertise there at least once a month with large pics and get calls about every day. We are usually only booked a week out normally, so whenever I get free time I am out looking for work and making calls. I need to find someone to build me a website soon.


----------



## Super Mech

Have you ever built a back drag edge for a fisher 8' HD plow?


----------



## MatthewG

Craigslist is truly amazing, I buy and sell more stuff on there than any paid advertising, with the exception of ebay.


----------



## IC-Smoke

any more photos?Thumbs Up


----------



## x.system

IC-Smoke;1325641 said:


> any more photos?Thumbs Up


Been pretty busy, had to put the chevelle on hold for now. We rebuilt a soy bean roaster for a guy, lots of welding but not very interesting, only took a couple pics. Pulled a box off a truck, box isn't going back on, its getting a custom setup I guess. Small box for storage then the frame is going to be dove tailed into a ramp to load/unload a drill rig. I don't think I am doing that though. We are just going to blast and paint the frame. Blaster went down last week so I had to take it in to AIS, hopefully I get it back tomorrow, work is backing up.










Box is for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## x.system

Did a trade for this gem, 73 LT/RS basket case. Got it in Friday night. Blaster still down so I tore into it Monday. Tomorrow I am building a body dolly for it and it will be tore down to a shell.


----------



## x.system

Here's how she sits as of Monday night. I did alot of running around today so didn't get much done. Roof, both quarters, deck lid and filler all stripped. Doors will get stripped after they come off. Strip it down to a shell and the interior and all jams will get blasted to bare metal then epoxy primer.


----------



## bri113

xsystem it looks like you get your hands in all sorts of things. ur plow restores look awesome by the way!!!!!


----------



## x.system

bri113;1325844 said:


> xsystem it looks like you get your hands in all sorts of things. ur plow restores look awesome by the way!!!!!


You could say that, theres alot more I want to get into just never enuff time. Thanks, I've been doing plows all summer, kinda tired of looking at them. Figured doing another car would break stuff up a bit but that just means more time at the shop after working hours.


----------



## DareDog

what paint did you use for that fisher?


----------



## x.system

DareDog;1325921 said:


> what paint did you use for that fisher?


PPG Durathane safty yellow.


----------



## DareDog

x.system;1325980 said:


> PPG Durathane safty yellow.


what is the cost of that? my dad is painting his plow, he sandblasted it and now trying to figure out the best paint for it. looking for a paint that will hold up for a while.


----------



## x.system

I want to say around $60 to $80 for about 3 quarts. I can only get it in a gallon system which is actually about 3 quarts, then you mix in a partial quart of activator, a few ounces of accelerator and some reducer. For a whole kit your probably looking at around $130 to $150 ish. No primer needed with this paint as long as your spraying over blasted metal. 2 to 3 coats depending on how you put it on. You need 7 mills minimum or it won't hold up and it won't level out.


----------



## Bigsnowny

x.system, Great work and love to have your garage set-up, maybe someday. Been following this thread from since you posted it. Was thinking of do equipment refurbishing myself and keepingmy equipment looking new. Was wondering what kind of blasting system you are using or what you would recommend? Their is no one around my area that does sandblasting on large scale. Was thinking of using two 40' shipping containers which i have already spacing them 20' apart and placing a 20'x40' cover-it hoop building on top of them for a sandblasting booth for large equipment blasting and a part of the container for smaller items to blasted. One container would house the blasting equipment and medium as well as the small area blasting.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## NBI Lawn

What paint do you use on the plows? How well does it hold up?


----------



## x.system

Bigsnowny;1327960 said:


> x.system, Great work and love to have your garage set-up, maybe someday. Been following this thread from since you posted it. Was thinking of do equipment refurbishing myself and keepingmy equipment looking new. Was wondering what kind of blasting system you are using or what you would recommend? Their is no one around my area that does sandblasting on large scale. Was thinking of using two 40' shipping containers which i have already spacing them 20' apart and placing a 20'x40' cover-it hoop building on top of them for a sandblasting booth for large equipment blasting and a part of the container for smaller items to blasted. One container would house the blasting equipment and medium as well as the small area blasting.
> Keep up the good work!


I like the idea of the shipping containers, only thing you will have to do is make sure you can keep it dry. I would try and go 30' wide if you can. I think we are at 20 wide and it gets a little tight on bigger equipment. I am supposed to get the blaster back Monday, I'll get a few pics before it gets stuffed back in its cave along with the rest of the setup with details. I did just see a similar unit on CL in texas I believe for around 27000.


----------



## x.system

NBI Lawn;1328148 said:


> What paint do you use on the plows? How well does it hold up?


PPG Durathane, I just started spraying this stuff this year so I don't know for sure how it will hold up but its strong paint. The only thing stronger is going to be powdercoat. I've got a couple guys locally that I painted thier plow so I will be keeping an eye on their plows over the winter. My backblade has this paint also but my front blade is still powder. It doesn't look like I will get time to redo mine this season.


----------



## x.system

Bigsnowny;1327960 said:


> x.system, Great work and love to have your garage set-up, maybe someday. Been following this thread from since you posted it. Was thinking of do equipment refurbishing myself and keepingmy equipment looking new. Was wondering what kind of blasting system you are using or what you would recommend? Their is no one around my area that does sandblasting on large scale. Was thinking of using two 40' shipping containers which i have already spacing them 20' apart and placing a 20'x40' cover-it hoop building on top of them for a sandblasting booth for large equipment blasting and a part of the container for smaller items to blasted. One container would house the blasting equipment and medium as well as the small area blasting.
> Keep up the good work!


Got the blaster back today so here are a couple pics of our setup. The blaster is out of Texas but I learned after needing repairs 3 different companies have their paws into this setup so finding the right parts is sometimes a little difficult. Its run by a Deere diesel with a sullivan paletec twin screw compressor. this one puts out 210 cfm at 150 psi, a little overkill for what we do, 150 cfm would get the job done at the same rate I believe. We used to run sand and this would turn sand into powder after 1 use. I switched us over to jetmag, its a little more course and we can recycle it about 5 or 6 times. After that I put it back in the big sack and store it away until I get a vehicle in, then I reuse it until its gone.


















Back in its cave. This room has doors on both ends to move air through the machine and still keep it out of the weather.










The blaster is plumbed into the blast room so the cave usually stays clean for a while except for what gets tracked in. We built our own sifting barrel you can see in the back of the room. Simple design, cut a round hole in the bottom, attach a plate, handle and bolt. We built the screen out of 1/4" screen and sandwitched it between 2"x2" wood. We just dump a 5 gallon pail on and shake, shake, shake lol. One person can usually fill the 55 in about 15 minutes. We use the rotary broom to push the media to the back of the room, this takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## x.system

There's a soda pot on the blaster trailer, we have another pot that sits next to the sifter in the blast room. Here's a pic of that one, its tore down for a complete rebuild. Oil had gotten into it from the blaster so it had to be completly disassembled, cleaned and wore parts replaced.This is a smaller pot, when filled it will usually last about 50 minutes of full tilt blasting. It holds about 250 pounds. After an hour of blasting you need a break. You can't blast with one hand unless you pinch the hose under your arm, its a workout.


----------



## x.system

Here's a back blade I built this spring, its been sitting all year but I had a customer come in and wanted to buy it but he wanted a hitch put on for his salter. I guess he runs his other back blade the same way so the customer gets what he wants. I'm going to build the hitch side this week. Excuse the mess, we've been grinding, welding and cutting all week since the blaster was down. Finishing up the rest of my unimounts to put up for sale.


----------



## DARCO_PM

x.system;1290048 said:


> Yea but I still have to get lights, and a lift chain for it, I put it away until I'm ready to make another large order.


I took apart my 7 1/2 Fisher it was very rusty. I'm having it blasted,.....head gear, a-arm and etc. Can you tell me what kind of paint you used on A-arm on this fisher?
Did you replace all pins and etc. and if you do? where do you get them? If you can tell me?
I appreciate your help! Thank you!


----------



## x.system

DARCO_PM;1333524 said:


> I took apart my 7 1/2 Fisher it was very rusty. I'm having it blasted,.....head gear, a-arm and etc. Can you tell me what kind of paint you used on A-arm on this fisher?
> Did you replace all pins and etc. and if you do? where do you get them? If you can tell me?
> I appreciate your help! Thank you!


For the black parts I used satin black PPG Pitt Tech. We also blasted and painted the pins and put in new cotter pics. If you can't locate new pins you can replace them with bolts, I looked into this but the pins were in good shape so I refinished them.


----------



## dzlbudman

You have any finished pics of that L8000 with the plow on??


----------



## RCsLawncare

x.system;1121494 said:


> I've been busy restoring a few plows over the last few weeks for customers. I didn't get before pics of the western but you know how they normally look after 10 years of use.
> This one got 100% all new hardware and the owner had a new cutting edge waiting when he got it home. Also did a fluid change and had to do alot of welding to repair broken welds and the a frame was split and very loose.


Hey there, looking into this exact plow. About how old are these plows and what normal problems do they have? If you don't mind, what would a plow resto like this run... Thanks!


----------



## DaveCN5

x.system, you do some awesome work! I wish I knew how to do half the stuff you do. I see you did some stuff for Snyder, I see them every where. I think you're like a 35 minute drive from me.


----------



## x.system

dzlbudman;1336515 said:


> You have any finished pics of that L8000 with the plow on??


The plow didn't go back on the truck. It came with the truck and was sold seperate.


----------



## x.system

RCsLawncare;1336601 said:


> Hey there, looking into this exact plow. About how old are these plows and what normal problems do they have? If you don't mind, what would a plow resto like this run... Thanks!


The only problems I run across on the uni is the a frame pivot and the lower motor mount hole will get egg shaped, overall they are a easy plow to work on and easy to maintain. Typical resto is around $360 for blast, paint, hardware and decals. Patches, repairs, motor work, new oil and filter I charge extra.


----------



## x.system

DaveCN5;1336643 said:


> x.system, you do some awesome work! I wish I knew how to do half the stuff you do. I see you did some stuff for Snyder, I see them every where. I think you're like a 35 minute drive from me.


I remember that truck, he's got some nice equipment, hopefully I can do more of his work. I've been doing alot for Hammond Farms as well, landscapers must be doing pretty good down towards that area. They dropped off a dump trailer to get done when they picked up their 20ft trailer.

We are about 5 miles north of Portland on Divine Hwy, stop out sometime.


----------



## DaveCN5

x.system;1337491 said:


> I remember that truck, he's got some nice equipment, hopefully I can do more of his work. I've been doing alot for Hammond Farms as well, landscapers must be doing pretty good down towards that area. They dropped off a dump trailer to get done when they picked up their 20ft trailer.
> 
> We are about 5 miles north of Portland on Divine Hwy, stop out sometime.


Nice, you'll have to get some pics of that. We buy all our mulch from Hammond. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## DARCO_PM

x.system;1333535 said:


> For the black parts I used satin black PPG Pitt Tech. We also blasted and painted the pins and put in new cotter pics. If you can't locate new pins you can replace them with bolts, I looked into this but the pins were in good shape so I refinished them.


Thanks!.................after you sand blasted, did you primed it (with what?), then you used PPG Pitt Tech? How much paint do I need to finish all black parts of my fisher plow? Where can I get it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## x.system

DARCO_PM;1338505 said:


> Thanks!.................after you sand blasted, did you primed it (with what?), then you used PPG Pitt Tech? How much paint do I need to finish all black parts of my fisher plow? Where can I get it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The paint I use is designed to go over blasted metal without primer,PPG Pitt Tech DTM (direct to metal) I also use PPG Durathane which is also DTM. If you want something even more durable you can epoxy prime your parts, then paint. For that Fisher I probably used a quart of black. We get our paint from a jobber, you should be able to get it at any auto parts store or paint store that carries PPG. I know sherwin williams also carries a very similar product that is also direct to metal and water based. I tried it last year and the black is the same and a little cheaper in price.


----------



## rebelplow

So x.system are you still around? Still painting plows? I always liked seeing your projects, and would like to seem some new ones!


----------

